# Gubelin Alarm Clock



## JMS (Oct 1, 2006)

I let this one go to a buddy not so long ago, still know where it is. Thought I would post it because the movement is amazing


----------



## river rat (Apr 6, 2008)

That the best looking movement I ever saw in a alarm clock.I all so like how it has the date and the day of the week.


----------



## artb (Nov 4, 2009)

A rare miniature alarm clock? What diameter? Nice photos. I got something similar from deceased miniature clock collector. See recent post for Miniature Musical Alarm. Yours only other tiny alarm I ever saw. These must be very rare. Not much of a market for these novelties.


----------



## JMS (Oct 1, 2006)

About the size of a big honkin pocket watch, which the movement reminds me of. For comparison the Cyma Triple Date on it is a 35mm piece


----------



## Beau8 (May 24, 2008)

Looks marvelous~Cheers! ;-)


----------



## Paulie (Mar 3, 2010)

That is an amazing alarm clock, with a very solid look about it!
Does anyone know of a manufacturer still making alarm clocks in a similar style to this? ie. hand-wound mechanical movement with a bell?


----------

